# See if you fit any of these "Truths"



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Truths For Mature Humans

1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die.

2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger.

4. There is great need for a sarcasm font.

5. How are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. Map Quest really needs to start their directions on # 5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.

9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.

10. Bad decisions make good stories.

11. You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.

12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection...again.

13. I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.

14. "Do not machine wash or tumble dry" means I will never wash this - ever.

15. I hate when I just miss a call by the last ring (Hello? Hello? Dang it!), but when I immediately call back, it rings nine times and goes to voice mail. What did you do after I didn't answer? Drop the phone and run away?

16. I hate leaving my house confident and looking good and then not seeing anyone of importance the entire day. What a waste.

17. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

18. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

19. I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Lite than Kay.

20. I wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Bad Neighborhood" routing option.

21. Sometimes, I'll watch a movie that I watched when I was younger and suddenly realize I had no idea what the heck was going on when I first saw it.

22. I would rather try to carry 10 over-loaded plastic bags in each hand than take 2 trips to bring my groceries in.

23. The only time I look forward to a red light is when I'm trying to finish a text.

24. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger.

25. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?

26. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!

27. Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never get dirty, and you can wear them forever.

28. Is it just me or do high school kids get dumber & dumber every year?

29. There's no worse feeling than that millisecond you're sure you are going to die after leaning your chair back a little too far.

30. As a driver I hate pedestrians, and as a pedestrian I hate drivers, but no matter what the mode of transportation, I always hate bicyclists.

31. Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is.

32. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time!

#'s 2, 6, 10, 12, and 24 fit me pretty well.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

#9, 11, 17, 22, 27 and 31 for me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

#1....for sure !!! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff there... I resemble some of those remarks! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

26. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!


for the win!!! especially in Roy at 5600 and 1900


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think it would save a lot of time to just select the ones that don't fit


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That is some funny stuff. 3,9,10,14,22,30,31 for me.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

5, 6, 9, 19, 21, 25 and I'm sure the others are also truths if I thought about them long enough.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

26 for sure! Had an experience with 25 this weekend. While bear hunting down on the boulders near Lower Bowns res. We(in camo and a gun in hand) stopped to talk with a fisherman and asked how the fishing was and if he had seen any bears. He said not so good alot of little ones is all. We then asked if he had seen any bears or sign in the area to which he replied "I think they are catching them on worms." :shock: I had to turn because I was laughing so hard. He must of noticed and said "isn't that what you asked?" We said no we asked where the bears are. He then replied "don't know". Then he asked "whatcha all doing fishing?" I lost it! We replied no bear hunting and then he got it and pointed to the top of the mountian and said "up there"
We talked about that for the rest of the day.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's funny Mike! That fellar could have been me!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Sad part is I think just about every one fits. 

They are just plain funny. Thanks.


----------

